# Looking for a artist who can draw



## marky d (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey troops, looking for an artist who can draw , i need some one who can give life to my sketches


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

i can do that marky check PM


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

I can do it too. [email protected] 

Send info and specs.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wondering what kind of artist CAN'T draw, wouldn't that make him a screenprinter?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

people gotta read and learn the rules of the forum. if you are looking for services go and post your thread here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

and thos e who hype themselves should go there too.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

U TELL EM
dlac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

There's a lot of artist out there that just do graphic design stuff and not really draw anything. I am an artist that can draw. Check out my site and email me through it if you are interested. Just a head's up though, my turnaround time is about 2 weeks, been super booked.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I can draw a little myself.. I have two pencils, one sharp and two colors of chalk... let me know if I can help...
dlac


----------

